# Game 63: Official Houston @ Golden State GAME THREAD. 3/14. 9:30 CST.



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The Golden State Warriors are probably the streakiest team in the league. Although they aren't consistent, they can give alot of teams problems with their tough defenders and explosive guards. Derek Fisher, Baron Davis, Jason Richardson and Mike Dunleavy are all capable of putting points on the board. Troy Murphy is a lock to get atleast 12 rebounds against Juwan Howard.

Houston's defense has been amazing lately, especially in the 2nd half. If Yao can stay out of foul trouble, I think we will open this one up before the 4th quarter.

Houston 102
Golden State 88


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Rockets 104
Warriors 103

Warriors Board Game Thread 

I'm giving out 100 points to whoever predicts the score the closest on the Warriors board, so come predict. :biggrin:


----------



## ljt (May 24, 2003)

I have a foreboding we will lose this one!


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

I say we finish our road trip with another win! We keep bashing Howard game in game out saying he'll get dominated by his direct opponent.... I reckon he's done alright! 

Rockets 102
Warriors 96


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Hopefully, we won't get cocky and loose this one.

Rox- 105
Warriors-103


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Houston-108
Golden State- 93


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

Back-to-back road game... I don't know about this one.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

It's at night after a day game yesterday, so we get that extra 2 or 3 hrs to rest.

Anyway, this Warrior team is kinda scary, seeing as we haven't seen Baron Davis go off yet..most he's had in his time with GS is like 17 pts, so we have to watch that. Yao and T-Mac should get over 20+,and its all about the supporting cast tonight (like always). Shoot well,rebound and play defense...and we win our 5th in a row.


Rockets 110
Warriors 98


----------



## Piston-PiercePower (Nov 20, 2004)

I think we've got this one under control, except I'm scared that Baron's gonna abuse Mike James. He's quite a bit bigger and stronger, isn't he? 

Then again, Baron doesn't get a whole lot of playing time from the box scores I've seen (may 30 minutes?), and I don't see him being a huge factor yet. 

Yao should get a ton of rebounds.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Piston-PiercePower said:


> I think we've got this one under control, except I'm scared that Baron's gonna abuse Mike James. He's quite a bit bigger and stronger, isn't he?


He's 30 pounds heavier.



> Then again, Baron doesn't get a whole lot of playing time from the box scores I've seen (may 30 minutes?), and I don't see him being a huge factor yet.


He's still trigger happy from 3-point land.



> Yao should get a ton of rebounds.


Against Foyle and Murphy? Not sure about that.


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

Gotta destroy these scrub teams!

Rockets: 125
Warriors: 105


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

LeroyJames said:


> Gotta destroy these scrub teams!
> 
> Rockets: 125
> Warriors: 105


yes i think the score will be this... yao will be the main factor. tmac will handle baron and jrich and our bench take care of the rest


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

if we win i think it makes us title contenders


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Houstans defense has been great lately and very effective. I think the will win.
119-99 Houstan.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Beware of the trap game! 

Houston 105
Golden State 90

Let's hope they don't fall in the trap.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

i want Mike James,Sura sux.

Edit: oh,sorry,i apologize.Sura was playing not so bad in the last some mins


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Eh? Mike James is too trigger happy, he's almost good for shooting guard. Davis should adopt a middle name "chucker", there's no three point shot he doesn't like. :no:


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

The Golden State commentators keep on raving about how great Mike James is. He missed a shot and they talked aout how amazing it was to see him ever miss.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I missed the first half... but it looks like things have been ugly so far (Houston - 36%, GS - 24%). Yao and Howard are rebounding the ball well, 16 boards between them so far. Hopefully our shots will start falling in the 3rd quarter, and we continue to lock them down defensively.

Houston 42
Golden State 35

Half


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Golden State is playing isolation so far and it's not working for them, Yao has really stepped up on the boards. The chinese commentators were saying JVG has worked on this during practice.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Another three point feist...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OMG,tmac's freaking clutch 3 pts shot :jawdrop:


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

WOW! Super three by Tmac! Suddenly the Warriors go ice cold, missing the last few shots. Bob Sura really does bring rebounding to the table, filling in for Yao. Yao's defensive rebounding is sorely missed so far he's out, foul trouble again.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Howard is down on the court, clutching his knee, looks to be in some serious pain...hope its not serious.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh no. Oh no. He's the best power forward this season, without him we could really be in trouble. :no:


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Damn Pietrus, he's single-handedly keeping the Warriors in the game...

EDIT: Super Zarko..... :banana:
EDIT2: Richardson is really a poor passer, alot of potential good plays were spoiled by him.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Geez,Cabarkapa was insane

and yao got his 5th foul


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh my god, we're screwed. :no: 4 pointer? Man they're hot...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

This is terrible. Zarko and Pietrus are having career nights against us, hitting everything they throw up. Our offense has decided to stay away from Yao, huge mistake by JVG. We're getting nothing but jumpers, and the Warriors are on fire.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Z. Cabarkapa FG : 8-13 3Pt: 5-7 
M. Pietrus FG: 7-11 3Pt: 4-6 

WTF


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Clutch shot by Tmac to stop the tsunami of jumpers.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

FINALLY McGrady and Yao run a pick and roll. Yao with 2 big FT's coming up.

Yao hits them both.

Houston 93
Golden State 90

14.9 seconds, Warriors ball


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

It ain't happening to night Mike. Stop shooting 3's darn you.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Wesley! What the...... Yao better hit the free throws, he's had a very good game thus far. Jim Jackson back please!


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Oops, moderator please delete this.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

darknezx said:


> Wesley! What the...... Yao better hit the free throws, he's had a very good game thus far. Jim Jackson back please!


r u watching a delayed game? :biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

great job,wesley :clap:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Wesley hits 2 big FT's on the intentional foul. Hopefully Cabarkapa doesn't make a miracle shot (Tracy will guard him), we'll have our small ball lineup in for the final posession.

Houston 95
Golden State 92

10.0 seconds, GS ball


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah, I'm watching the BTV-6 telecast. And I thought Mr. Roger's Cardigan made a mistake by saying 14.9 seconds instead of 49.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

darknezx said:


> Yeah, I'm watching the BTV-6 telecast. And I thought Mr. Roger's Cardigan made a mistake by saying 14.9 seconds instead of 49.


Ooh sorry, are we ruining the suspense for you?

Wesley hits 2 more FT's.

Houston 97
GS 94

4.3 seconds, GS ball


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

darknezx said:


> Yeah, I'm watching the BTV-6 telecast. And I thought Mr. Roger's Cardigan made a mistake by saying 14.9 seconds instead of 49.


r u in china?why don't u watch CCTV 5?i guess BTV is showing u a delayed game.(i know CCTV game is delayed as well,but it's better)


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Rockets win!*

Dissapointed in JVG today. For some reason he kept Yao on Cabarkapa, chasing him around the perimeter whereas Padgett stayed on Murphy. Not only that, but he barely went to Yao in the 2nd half after Yao toyed with Golden State in the 2nd quarter. 

A win is a win, nonetheless, but next time Gumby needs to adjust to the mismatches quicker.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Nope, I'm just happy I'm finally able to watch Rockets games. There used to be a free internet streaming website, but now they've decided to charge money for it (and it's not even legal!) Nice win by the Rockets, I'm definitely happy, but not pleased at all for blowing an 18 point lead.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

5 in a row:clap:

heart attack again

and i will go to check if i win the prediction contest in the warriors board :biggrin:


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

I knew the guys would have a bad shooting night, law of percentages , 

good to escape with a win though 1/2 out of 5th


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

*Changes Pants* Well that was a close game. Houston fell in the trap and crawled back out. Friggin 14 of those 3 pointers. Let me break out my abacus *calculates* 42 friggin points!!!!!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

For the most part, the ball movement tonight was exceptional. Barry, Wesley and James seem to have mastered the art of the touch pass, which resulted in open three's for all of them. Now if only they could hone in on getting it to Yao when he flashes across the paint. 

McGrady struggled tonight, but had some key rebounds and steals down the stretch. And that trey at the end of the 3rd ended up being the difference...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

looks none of the rockets players focused on the game,especially TMAC,9/29. :angel: but they end up winning,did that show sth?


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Golden State's starting backcourt was horrible shooting the ball tonite Baron Davis n Derek Fisher were a combine 2-22 shootin


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

it looks like t-mac has heated up again. i haven't watched many rocket games since the all-star break, but how is t-mac different? has he gotten his shot back? is he being more aggressive?

i like t-mac, but my beef with him now is that he tends to settle for jumpers a little too much this year. his 3's haven't been falling as often and he still takes them all the time(not that i'm complaining because i have him on my fantasy team and while he doesn't shoot a high percentage a 3 pointer is a 3 pointer). his constant jump shooting has led to a career low in fg%. i think he needs to drive to the hoop a little more. he's a good shooter, but he's got so much more in his arsenal, you know? as a fan who wants to see him win, i think he needs to be more aggressive at times. when he's aggressive, him and yao are unstoppable.

he can certainly be more aggressive. i mean we've all amare stoudmire? that guy is a beast. lebron james is developing a nice jumper but he stil attack the rim strong so often..

in comparison t-mac does the pick and roll a little too much. usually howard or padgett sets up a pick, and he would go around and either hit howard/padgett for the open shot, or he would launch it from deep. sounds familiar doesn't it? maybe instead of almost always pulling up and missing 70% of those shots he should drive inside and attack the basket. he would have much higher fg% that way.

maybe i should just download some rocket games and see just how he's different.


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 18, 2005)

yes i would suggest you follow your own advice instead of looking like a fool and actually watch the games. last night the vast majority of his misses were short range. it was the second half of a back to back and the team was just tired. and he's shooting 43% this year (was 44 before last night) so this is far from a career low. last year was his career low.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Meatwad said:


> yes i would suggest you follow your own advice instead of looking like a fool and actually watch the games. last night the vast majority of his misses were short range. it was the second half of a back to back and the team was just tired. and he's shooting 43% this year (was 44 before last night) so this is far from a career low. last year was his career low.


that's right, i forget his fg% was horrible last year too, my bad.

i'll definitely download some games now. sounds to me like he's still settling for those outside shots though, just that now he's hitting them.

the last couple games i watched were from before the all-star break where he was in an absolute shooting slump, and it was frustrating to watch him keep shooting so far out when he wasn't getting anything.


----------

